# Training While Pregnant



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I have been asked a few questions about training whilst being pregnant. Obviously Im not in the know as I have not been pregnant and not seen much about this subject on the boards.

She is 20 yrs old, 7-8 weeks pregnant and was doing cardio and weights. She has dropped the weights and only doing running machine and stationary bike.

My question is:

What kind of training is ok for mothers to be???

When should they lay off exercise?

Any help would be great for me to pass on.

Thanks


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

aqua aerobics is very good and normal swimming she should avoid anything that will cause stress on her body. she should be ok with the exercise bike but im not too sure about the running. hope this helps mate but i too am in the same boat childfree(isnt it bliss!)lol


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

They actuly tell you todo exercise, ive been looking into this actuly, from what i can see, they can do anything that doesnt give the body to much stress.

so fast pace walking on a tread mill, not running etc.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Lauren said:


> I have been asked a few questions about training whilst being pregnant. Obviously Im not in the know as I have not been pregnant and not seen much about this subject on the boards.
> 
> She is 20 yrs old, 7-8 weeks pregnant and was doing cardio and weights. She has dropped the weights and only doing running machine and stationary bike.
> 
> ...


If she was a regular exerciser before, then there is no reason to stop. the first 12 weeks are when the baby is at its most vulnerable. there are certain exercises to avoid at different stages (lying on the back in second and third trimester etc) the cardio is ok right up to the day of dropping as long as its not too hard.

current reccommendations are to continue exercising.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

IMO

Put the weights back in, just keep them shy of failure (8/12/16 reps IMO)

emphasis the stretching exercises

keep up the cardio but very low intensity

no abdominal work or back bending stuff at all

no inversion

no full decline or full flat stuff

use tons of padding to support the body shape on benches/machines ect

Sleep, diet and anti stress stuff is essential (or should be) for her and baby health

We used to allow women to workout on our program till month 7


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ChefX said:


> IMO
> 
> Put the weights back in, just keep them shy of failure (8/12/16 reps IMO)
> 
> ...


Dont over do the stretching as in the 3 tri, there is a surge of relaxin, which may effect joints otherbthan the ones its supposed too.

The weights are ok, but be aware in the first 12 weeks of breath holding and BP during lifting

Transverse abdominal stuff is ok during 2nd Tri but not too extreme.

Have had three clients through pregnancy, with no problems on child or mother (fathers all suffered immensely so i hear)


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice guys.

I will pass this on.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Basically its control of blood pressure, so avoid any sudden or prolonged and dramatic increases. THe placenta is a good barrier but can't cope with blood pressure extremes.

Light weights, go for reps, caution on any exercise that takes weight above the heart.

THe rest is as Samuria and Chef said.

SD


----------



## Gem (Nov 24, 2005)

There are a lot of books out there on this, (I have researched for the day I decide to get broody...yeah right!lol:rolleye11 ) cardio is a good idea all the way though, (power walking) as are swimming and yoga etc, (special classes).

Kickboxing, weights etc are banned even in the first trimester I believe.

If you exercise all the way through in the right way, you are strengthening your body in order to give birth, and making it much easier to get back to pre-pregnancy figure afterwards.


----------

